# Prowheel cranks (24-34-42T) to 1x



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey all, my sons Giant XTC jr has Prowheel cranks with 3x rings.
For what he does and understands, this is just going to confuse him. I would like to swap it to 1x.
But the rings appear to be riveted in place and not removable?
What options are there?

Thanks
Joel


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

What BB does this have? You can usually assume that the cranks on lower end kids bikes are non serviceable, so basically if any gear is damaged or any changes are desired, you have to buy a completely new crankset.

Cheapest route that I know of is getting the spectra cranks on ebay, assuming it's a square taper like most similar bikes. Spectras have a 152mm crank arm and a standard 104 BCD bolt pattern. You can remove the outer and lower rings and run 1x. We swapped a bash guard for the outer ring. A raceface or other single narrow chainring will make a better 1 x 9 /10 than the stock ramped chainring.

We were originally going to get a raceface bash guard but found these for quite a bit less: MOUNTAIN | bbgbashguard


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't seem to see these spectra cranks on eBay? Maybe as I'm in Australia? Any links to them?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry, forgot to post a link: Spectra Crankset 22 32 44 Alloy 6061 152 mm Black Color MTB 9 Speed Triple | eBay


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks so much! No idea why my searching didn't turn these up. I'll check the BB too. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Joel Fitzgerald said:


> Hey all, my sons Giant XTC jr has Prowheel cranks with 3x rings.
> For what he does and understands, this is just going to confuse him. I would like to swap it to 1x.
> But the rings appear to be riveted in place and not removable?
> What options are there?
> ...


Can the rivets be drilled out? If so, you could drill them out and throw a race face on there.


----------

